# Mouse Will Click Automatically Once I Stop Moving It



## Anonymous (Feb 24, 2013)

Again, because a Google search did not show up anything. My mouse (any mousez the touchpad one and two USB mice) click once I stop moving the cursor. The click takes about two seconds after I stop moving the mouse, so as long as I place it somewhere safe after I stop moving it it will not cause to many problems. 


```
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
...
ugen4.2: <Logitech> at usbus4 (disconnected)
ums0: at uhub4, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
uhid0: at uhub4, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
ugen4.2: <Logitech> at usbus4
ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/46.00, addr 2> on usbus4
ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/46.00, addr 2> on usbus
```
I happen to have two Logitech mice. Switching the USB port does not matter. Also, starting moused from /etc/rc.d/ or from /usr/sbin does not change anything.

*I*n rc.conf I attempted to change the driver:

```
#moused_port="/dev/mse0"
#moused_type="auto"
#moused_enable="YES"
```
Changing the type or the port (using other mice) either made the mouse not work (wrong type) or it continued with this issue.

```
uname -a
FreeBSD mortske 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0: Wed Jan 30 10:05:16 PST 2013     
root@mortske:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ASUS  amd64
```

I have tried adjusting the setting out of X11 in sysinstall. The problem is clearly something I am missing because everything is configured and "works" aside from clicking on its own. mse and ums have the same problem.

Gnome 2.31.1 is installed from pkg_add. I believe the issue may be a cause of not building each package because I am running the same system as before, but I used the ftp ports (made things quicker).

Is there anything else I can try other than reinstalling Gnome? (I will try Xfce in the mean time.) I am having difficulty pinpointing the issue because it does not click in when I do not use X11.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2013)

*More Information*

It appears that "auto" for protocols is the only one ums0 allows. psm0 is still acting the same whether they are both on or only one is running. I am not sure how to file a bug report because I do not know what is causing the problem... Also, the problem developed while using it with no problem - after a few hours of uptime it started having this issue. I have also had it working once, but after restarting it the mouse refused to act the same way again.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2013)

*One More Question*

I am aware that 

```
moused -p /dev/mouse -i all
```
will show the information, but is there a way to use -f with ums0? When I try it with -p /dev/mouse I believe the mouse tweaks stops the left and right click from working because they stop working - I can only highlight. Odd thing, it works now, inside of one window, but I can not use the keyboard to switch between windows or click on anything outside of the window I came currently in.

Okay awesome!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2013)

*X Server*

The issue may be the X server? I have tried vesa and nvidia, both have the same effect. I'll keep trying. Any hints will help.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2013)

*A Solution*

If anyone is having this problem too I would recommend updating or recompiling the gnome2 port. In other words, this is a bug only under gnome that should be reported...


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

How does recompiling the port solve the problem?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2013)

It doesn't solve the problem. I just had Gnome 2.32.1 working fine when I built from the port not through pkg_add. Do you know the reason for this? amd/package-9-stable/x11/gnome2-2.32.1_4.tbz is the same release of the port made using make install. Also, I do not know if that is the cause... facts about debugging would help, but I will look into it. If there is any more information you need, let me know. Just to be clear, I do not know what the problem is or how to solve it.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2013)

In post #5, you said "a solution", which I took to mean you had fixed the problem.  Packages are different from ports.  They are built on a different machine and use the default settings.  The packages on the package server are several months old, and there was a mouse or keyboard driver patch since then, I think.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2013)

Excuse me? This is not a debate. I want to fix a problem. Now saying I think with no reference helps in no way. So please only post with helpful information. Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2013)

There is a hint in post #8.  Please read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html and see it if becomes more clear.  Consider also the demotivating aspect of complaining about offered help.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2013)

What do you recommend I use for install packages? How should I then update those packages? _Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports_ lists many options.


----------



## baos (May 2, 2013)

Don't know why the thread was closed when no one had a solution to the issue.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=37999

This is a feature of Assistive Technologies. To stop the auto mouse click on pointer stopping you simply need to uncheck Dwell Click in System, Preferences, Assistive Technologies, Mouse Accessibility, Dwell Click.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2013)

The OP in that topic requested the removal of his account, which more or less voided the topic. That's why it was closed.


----------



## fonz (May 4, 2013)

Still, thanks for providing an answer. Perhaps it will be helpful to someone else some time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2013)

Merged and [Solved].


----------

